# g.t.f setup



## nook171 (Jan 3, 2007)

hey ppl i am some ideas for ae gtf setup for 2 adult gtf
pics would be awsome
rgds nick


----------



## nook171 (Jan 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## DrNick (Jan 3, 2007)

Exo Terra's are always good- they have good security to prevent escape of frogs and crickets/woodies (GTF's are the master of escapes)! Some land and a water section will allow them to breed. Put in lots of climbing and hiding spots. I have recently changed my setup to have a larger water area. I use a fish tank heater to maintain water temp in mine as it can get pretty cold here in winter:


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 3, 2007)

http://frogs.org.au/community/ 

All the info and pics you need!


----------



## nook171 (Jan 3, 2007)

????


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 4, 2007)

great setup


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 4, 2007)

nice 1 dr nick!!!

do you need to put in live plants??


----------



## koubee (Jan 4, 2007)

here's my frogs tank from a birds eye view


----------



## koubee (Jan 4, 2007)

my frog has 1 live plant that is thriving


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 4, 2007)

koubee - that one with spots and is bloated - i think it may have a calcium deficiency - it's too 'puffy' get it checked out ASAP! 

Seriously - how long has that fish lived in there for? Looks great!


----------



## DrNick (Jan 4, 2007)

Oxyuranus microlepid said:


> nice 1 dr nick!!!
> 
> do you need to put in live plants??



No live plants needed or used, all fake. There are more in there now and a larger water area (with under substrate filter)


----------

